# Can i put my heater under the gravel?



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

I have a marina betta mini heater in one of my 2.5 gallon bowls, i was wondering if it would be safe to keep it underneath the gravel, thats what ive been doing, but today i noticed some white stuff forming on it and the gravel itself, i have no clue where it came from, i was wondering if what im doing is safe?


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

If the heater stands up on the side of the bowl, I suggest putting it there. I have a 3 gallon tank and don't have any problems heating water with the heater on the side of the tank.


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

it has a suction cup on it but dosent stick to anywhere else but the very bottom because the bowl is a perfect sphere but with a flat bottom, just checked my water parameters are perfect


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

I had my heater on the bottom with the gravel, but it was a different kind. I found it hard to adjust the temperature so I moved it to stand in the side. While it was in the gravel it was only partially covered though, but I never had any problem. Just hard to adjust. I did not originally think I would have to do that as often as I do.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I'd read your instructions and/or contact the manufacturer.
My heater is different brand but it says to NOT let it even touch the gravel. Not sure why but the way it was written seemed important.

Your might need to go get a tank.


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

Its not safe. That heater was not built for that. If it does not say under-the-gravel heater do not use it. If you do your putting your betta and yourself at risk for being electrocuted by using it for a purpose for which it was not intended.


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

can i just have it sitting on top of the gravel then?


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't think that would be a problem... it would be a good solution till you can contact the manufacturer and ask about it for sure.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

cjconcepcion said:


> can i just have it sitting on top of the gravel then?


Mine said in the instructions to not allow the bottom of the heater to touch the gravel. If I were you I'd contact the manufacturer ASAP.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

you know, you guys are making me really appreciate my heater. under gravel was one of the suggested setting, this thing can go anywhere. I love it. I had no idea there was so much trouble with heaters.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

The trouble with that is it heats up the rocks that it's touching, which heats up that spot on the heater. Uneven heat dissipation is what can cause a heater to crack.

The heater should have a rubber/plastic bottom-cover. It's OK for that to touch; and the top is OK too. 

@cjconcepcion
All that advice is for glass tube type heaters. I just looked up your heater. It has a black plastic case which won't crack. I wouldn't put it under the gravel because you don't want to spot-heat your bowl. But laying it on top is not a problem. 

Clean the white stuff off and try again. Tell us if it comes back.


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

thanks to all of you for your advice!

Hallyx, there was a whole bunch of it in the gravel this morning, so i completely cleaned out the whole bowl, it looks like some type of fungus, so i havent put the heater back in the bowl yet, because i read that warm water made the fungus thrive, when should i put it back in?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

I've heard of other keepers having white slime problems with their heaters. First try: clean it off of everything. See what happens.

Put it back in right away so your fish doesn't get cold.


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

i didnt put it back, i completely washed everything yesterday, heater, bowl, gravel, with aquarium salt (i followed the cleaning instructions on the back)
this morning, more of the white stuff. i havent put the heater back in, but the stuff is there again! what is it?! and how do i get rid of it?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

If it was from the heater it's called Heater Snot :lol: slimy, icky stuff that is harmless.

As for why it came back without the heater..


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> If it was from the heater it's called Heater Snot :lol: slimy, icky stuff that is harmless.
> 
> As for why it came back without the heater..


Ah thank you, do you know why it forms? i like your signature by the way


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks ;-)

Heater Snot... I don't exactly know why it forms, all I know is it is nasty =D But, the fish don't seem to mind. Some fish like to nom on it... :roll: Maybe there was residue left in the tank, or on the gravel? Gravel is a pain to clean - I use really hot water, and a wooden spoon to stir the rocks in a strainer in a bowl)


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

okay haha thank you so much for clearing that up!!!


----------

